# New Fluval FX5 Has slow/low flow rate



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Just got it today, added my old media (ehfisubstrat pro) and hooked her all up. But the output is SLOW/LOW. If my had is more then a few inches from the output tube I can not feel anything. :-?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Did you cut the hoses to the proper length so there is no loops or sags in it?

Any other media besides the ehfisubstra pro and is it in media bags? Some of the media may have slipped through the holes in the media baskets.

Also, did you happen to watch the DVD that was included? It really gives a lot of info for proper setup.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Media is not in any bags. Just poured it right in. Did watch the video. Only the ehf. It's the only kind I use. Not much slack in the hoses. Had to keep cutting it down.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are the valves fully open?

Is the filter making any unusual noise?

Any chance you can post some pics of the filter setup and the way the hoses are routed?


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

No, the filter is QUIET. I had to put my ear up to it to make sure it was working. I'll go mess with it and if it's still not working take some pictures.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

So went back down to check out the flow rate vs what I watched on good old youtube. Looks like the flow rate on mine is what is normal. I had thought it would be more like the push I get from my monster powerhead. Looks like I will defiantly need a spray bar!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes....spray bar will really show the true power of this filter depending on how many holes and the size of the holes. The thing I noticed was the dual nozzle that comes with this filter really makes the flow appear to be weak. After I put on the spray bar I was shocked at the difference. Shocked. Here is a little video of mine showing the water agitation. In this video the holes were 1/8" and it was blowing my sand from the front of my tank to the back just leaving bare glass. So I drilled the holes out even bigger, almost twice as big 13/64", and still had to point the spray bar up at about a 50 degree angle. The spray bar is 40" in length.


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay, so looks like I need a spray bar. Going to head to the big orange store to pick up parts. How long of a bar is suggested? My tank is 72"


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

13razorbackfan has a good thread on it here
viewtopic.php?f=6&t=246438

I thought there was another where he showed how he built it but i cant find it


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

fusion said:


> I thought there was another where he showed how he built it but i cant find it


----------



## MandyBlue (Mar 19, 2011)

Alright got all my supplies. So why does everyone replace the hoses?


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

lol thanks Iggy, i knew id seen it somewhere


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

MandyBlue said:


> Alright got all my supplies. So why does everyone replace the hoses?


Much easier to use metal hose clamps to attach to PVC. I also prefer the non ribbed as it will allow better flow without trapping much debris.


----------

